# Prefer Classic or Big Bang?



## yvrclimber

Apologies in advance if this is an worn out topic. I'm a n00b to this forum.

Who prefers the understated Classic and who just has to have the impact of the Big Bang?

I've added a Rolex, a JLC, a Baume & Mercier and a few vintages to my collection. But the longest running wish list piece that remains unfulfilled, after 16 years of collecting, is a black or blue dial Classic / Classic Fusion black rubber strap Hublot. For whatever reason I prefer the understated Classic. Perfect proportions and balance in design.

I saw my doctor today and damn if he didn't have my exact Hublot unicorn on his wrist!

I'm going to have to reprioritize some finances in the near future. 

Here's a shot from today's sighting.










Cheers.


----------



## murokello

I prefer king power.


----------



## dell1981

big bang


----------



## Vural

King


----------



## jdog19

Big Bang


----------



## JonB79

Neither.


----------



## JonB79

Sorry, should be neither but in a pinch big bang.


----------



## Thatsnickq

Big Bang for me


----------



## correctomundo

Big Bang


----------



## yvrclimber

Guess I'm odd man out preferring the Classic. My wrist is about 6.5, so as much as anything Big Bang is just too damn big ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

Big Bang all the way


----------



## socciomz

Depends on your own personal preference... both sporty, one more flashy one more subtle


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

im a big bang fan. I also have a small wrist but my hublot looks great on it haha


----------



## watchcho

Big bang hands down


----------



## De Wolfe

Not a big Hublot fan, but if I had to choose, the classic is the only one I would consider.


----------



## socciomz

BB definitely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGTHREE

big bang


----------



## soufiane

Classic for me all the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber

Me too! Classic is classy


----------



## stevenliu0923

big bang for me for sure. the classic just seems a tad bit lacking in size


----------



## Tonystix

Classic gets my vote.


----------



## eric.nielsen

Tried on the 42mm Classic Fusion at an AD and *really* liked it a lot. More than all their other models for sure. 

To get the full design & company heritage I'd look for a gold case, rubber strap (but they're all good).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camdamonium

I've owned the Hublot Classic Fusion 45mm Titanium and Hublot Big Bang 44 Ceramic Steel with carbon fiber dial. I much prefer the Big Bang, it's one of my favorite watches I've ever owned. Matches my passion for cars very well with the carbon fiber dial. I absolutely love the two-tone look with the ceramic bezel. Will never be replaced except by maybe a rose gold Big Bang or an Aerofusion / Aerobang.


----------



## CGP

My vote would be the Big Bang. If I'm going to be spending the money I feel like I would want the watch to appear like it is worth the price I paid. Now as I type this it sounds bad, but it is what it is.


----------



## richn

The classic is super clean and versatile, I personally just prefer to have more complications than the base CF has.


----------

